# Mixed Breed grammer



## Shouden (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone know what the proper way to write a mix breed? Are the breeds hyphened like wolf-husky? Do you put a slash (wolf/husky) or what?


----------



## KodiakWolf (Sep 6, 2013)

I have always just written it as wolf-Husky, mainly because that is what I am, but I think either way is correct.


----------



## Conker (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, something like "wolf-husky" would be a compound adjective, yes? So I suppose the hyphen would be proper. This depends on the context of the sentence then. "he is a wolf husky" you wouldn't need the hyphen, and you'd just want to reword it as "he was a mixture of wolf and husky" or something like that. But if you had "he is a wolf-husky hybrid" then wolf and husky are describing hybrid so you'd want the hyphen. 

I think it depends on whether you're using these terms as descriptions or jargon within the world you've made. Because if it's the latter, then do whatever you want. Your world, your vocabulary words.

Also grammar*


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you, conker, for the grammar lesson and the...umm....."grammar" lesson.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 7, 2013)

The proper word to use in a situation like this is a confusing amalgamation of the species' names you're trying to describe, such as wuskie, or holf. Be sure to change it up on the reader by alternating between all possible combinations in the text without prior warning. If you run out of combinations, try adding in letters that can be phonetically omitted, for combinations like "qhuulph". This will keep your readers on their toes, and glued to the text!



No but seriously, hyphen it once in a descriptive sentence, then just use their name.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> The proper word to use in a situation like this is a confusing amalgamation of the species' names you're trying to describe, such as wuskie, or holf. Be sure to change it up on the reader by alternating between all possible combinations in the text without prior warning. If you run out of combinations, try adding in letters that can be phonetically omitted, for combinations like "qhuulph". This will keep your readers on their toes, and glued to the text!
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously, hyphen it once in a descriptive sentence, then just use their name.



I love both your post and your sig. Reminds me of my friend's confusion when my sona went from tiger to otter; "What is that? Is that a totter? Titter? Ottiger? Otter?"


----------



## Manis Pan (Sep 8, 2013)

In matters of creatures that cross the specie(s),
I think you will find that the hyphen is key.

Por ejemplo: Husky-Wolf.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2013)

Mutt
Mix
Designer dog
Cockapoo
Chiweenie
err wait, uhh oh yeah those are PUREBREAD DAWG BREEDS
uhhh
Heinz 57

lol i can't help I'm sorry. Wolf-husky mix?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 8, 2013)

You could turn it into a character trait, where maybe the character is ashamed of one side or something and so just refers to him/herself as just a husky or just a wolf.  Then other characters would call him a half-breed or something to poke at his nerves.
Cliche, I know, but you see what I'm getting at.

I think Jack London just did it 'wolfdog' in White Fang (all one word), but I can't remember.  Although 'wolfhusky' or 'huskywolf' looks weird to me, so maybe don't use that.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 12, 2013)

Alright, I usually just use the hyphenated version. I have a few mix breed characters and I mostly just use something like "Tiger-wolf mix" for a description and then, if I want to refer back to the description later, I describe their fur or something else to describe them.

Thanks everyone.


----------

